# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Bienvenido "Tattersall Perú", nuevo auspiciador de AgroFórum

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Damos a la bienvenida a nuestro nuevo auspiciador 2014,*"Tattersall Perú"*, quien nos estará acompañando todo un año para compartir con nosotros, información útil de productos, servicios y otras novedades que son del interés general de toda la comunidad. 
Estén atentos por favor a los temas que publiquen en los foros, a su blog, a los publirreportajes en el boletín electrónico, a sus banners y a la publicidad digital que verán aquí publicada, así como también en nuestras páginas de Facebook y Twitter; que gracias a las empresas que nos apoyan es que podemos seguir haciendo mejoras en AgroFórum, para bien de todos los que participamos aquí.   tattersal auspiciador 2014.jpg --- *VER PÁGINA WEB ---*Temas similares: ¿Cuándo prefieres recibir el boletín de "Novedades" de AgroFórum? AgroFórum estrena nuevo boletín de "Novedades" Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-"

----------

